# STIHL 026 Chainsaw loss of power ?clutch OR engine



## Greenstar (Mar 15, 2009)

*STIHL 026 Chainsaw loss of power –clutch OR engine*

STIHL 026 Chainsaw loss of power –clutch OR engine

I finally put this saw down about 2 years ago after picking up a 360. In comparison, the 026 was just too weak at this point. I would like to resurrect it, however, because its far safer for my groundguys to be running this everyday than the heavier/bigger 36 all day, especially when its not needed. I’m sorry but runnin that 36 all day can get heavy, especially when we’re just on pruning jobs. Don’t get me wrong, I never leave home without my 36! ;D ... I always have it on hand, but when 26 will do, I would like to go back to it!

ENGINE wear OR just CLUTCH ??
Bailey’s OR Northern Tool, OR elsewhere???

I was just about to order a $29 clutch from Bailey’s for this saw, and see if this will do. I’ve never had to have a chainsaw clutch replaced though, so thought I would ask over here. I have never done any chainsaw engine work either.
I am a good mechanic. Have replaced motors in my chipper (Ford straight 6), Volkswagens, etc.. Taken carburetors apart many times, rebuilt them, and put them back together.. and done almost any other repair, you name it, etc..

:chainsawguy:
-I’ve got an old Stihl 026 Pro. It was my very first saw I bought, about 11 years ago in Boulder, Colorado from Earl’s Saw Shop! It has lost power though. 
I remember taking down HUGE 3-4’ wide cottonwoods all the time with it (believe it or not) all the time out in Colorado. It was the biggest saw I ever had out there for 5 years. Before I knew anything about clutches, or jamming, I used to just ram this thing into wood. Occasionally when the chain was jammed/stuck would just try to hold the throttle down until it unjammed(until I heard this was bad)! Oops.. Anyway, I was 19 and I owned my first tree service in Boulder, CO, Acme Tree baby!! We were big time too. Did an $18,000, 3-day job for the state and paving company once selectively cutting trees along a mountain road they were widening and re-paving! We came in close to 7,000 less than the next lowest bid, among 3.

Peace


----------

